# Those metal clamps



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you guys remove the soft metal clamps that comes with the plants before you add them to your tank?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Yes, those clamps are usually lead and can be harmful to your aquarium.

Best,
Phil


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

definately remove them. you'll want to plant most plants that come bunched together with those individually.


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

If you plant the stems in a clump they will rot. Plant each stem individually.

I thought the metal ties were made of bismuth now instead of lead? At least that's what I think someone told me.

Steve Pituch


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Most of them are now a safer alloy, but there are still people using lead. Guy on Aquabid sells pure lead wire for plant weights :?


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Apparently there is no real threat from lead in it's solid form in our tanks, at least not at this PH level. But the physical damage done to the stems is real enough to discourage anyone from using them other than for selling purposes. When I get bunched plants with some kind of tie holding them together, I just cut above the tie to avoid planting any damaged stems.

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Alright then. Thanks for the feedback. I will redo these plants this weekend, or maybe tonight.


----------

